# Post Your Progression



## Greg (Jan 22, 2012)

Post your first finished song submitted to FA and your latest. mine are http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5302644/ and http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6799338/ . GO!


----------



## Cyril (Jan 22, 2012)

This doesn't work when your earliest song and your most recent song are in completely different genres <____<
Or when your earliest FA submission came over 2 years after your first real attempt at writing music.


----------



## Bittertooth (Jan 22, 2012)

Two and a half years ago http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2630713/
Yesterday http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7263099/

not a lot has changed


----------



## Plantar (Jan 24, 2012)

First full thing uploaded: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2987542/

Most recent finished thing: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6947928

They're both too different in sound. :<


----------

